# I want to be a game programmer



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

just like my title says id like to become a video game designer or even a tester  i dont have artistic skill and not much computer skills but i learn quickly


----------



## Azbulldog (May 29, 2010)

That's nice..


----------



## Garreth (May 29, 2010)

Hi guys! I just want the whole world to know that I'm going to do it! Believe it!


----------



## Nollix (May 29, 2010)

If you're serious, and not just one of the jillions of furfags who wants to make a game where you yiff giant shitting tigers with oversized boobs but then quits after seeing Hello World in an actual programming language, download some C++ books, brush up on your math skills, and learn discrete mathematics.


No point though, since you'll fail horribly.
Like, really.
Good luck though!


----------



## Kangamutt (May 29, 2010)

Well then you better start working your ass off NOW. Get to studying C++/C#. Coding is like learning a whole new language. Working in the game industry requires a whole new mindset from being just a gamer.

And try not to be a tester, without the ability to get out, and do other things within the studio. You sit in a room all goddamn day playing the same game, trying to find every hole in the code where the physics engine breaks, or you randomly fall through the floor into Blue Hell. If you can't do anything else other than play games, you're going to be stuck there, getting payed minimum wage.

http://gamecareerguide.com/features/852/ten_survival_tips_for_aspiring_.php?page=1
Info for beginning developers

http://www.gamasutra.com/
This site has everything to do with the gaming industry. Take a look at the job listings in the area you want to go in to get an idea what sort of experience you need to get a job.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

Nollix said:


> If you're serious, and not just one of the jillions of furfags who wants to make a game where you yiff giant shitting tigers with oversized boobs but then quits after seeing Hello World in an actual programming language, download some C++ books, brush up on your math skills, and learn discrete mathematics.
> 
> 
> No point though, since you'll fail horribly.
> ...


 depends on how much time i have and belive me i have alot of time i plan on making a game were the main character is an Anthro Dragon it would be a good fantasy genre no mature stuff till i get really good at it


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Well then you better start working your ass off NOW. Get to studying C++/C#. Coding is like learning a whole new language. Working in the game industry requires a whole new mindset from being just a gamer.
> 
> And try not to be a tester, without the ability to get out, and do other things within the studio. You sit in a room all goddamn day playing the same game, trying to find every hole in the code where the physics engine breaks, or you randomly fall through the floor into Blue Hell. If you can't do anything else other than play games, you're going to be stuck there, getting payed minimum wage.
> 
> ...


 thanks ill take a look  i play games alot and iv found a few holes in some of them that should have been fixed but wernt and because i find these i might make a good game programmer


----------



## Kangamutt (May 29, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> thanks ill take a look  i play games alot and iv found a few holes in some of them that should have been fixed but wernt and because i find these i might make a good game programmer



Finding the holes to Blue Hell doesn't make you a good programmer. Anyone can do that.

Actually FIXING the code is a different story.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Finding the holes to Blue Hell doesn't make you a good programmer. Anyone can do that.
> 
> Actually FIXING the code is a different story.


 tru but because i play games constantly i know what would make them good the only problem is everyone likes diffrent types of games me id only make dragon games.

 do you know how to fix code


----------



## Joeyyy (May 29, 2010)

Being a game tester is a terrible job.
try playing a game sooo much that it isnt fun anymore, and then you have to write a well developed report about it to send to the developers.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Being a game tester is a terrible job.
> try playing a game sooo much that it isnt fun anymore, and then you have to write a well developed report about it to send to the developers.


 ouch yea im not good at writing what i see on a game   and belive me when i got my 360 i had only one game for it for 3 weeks  so i know what its like to play a game so much you get bored with it then again i get bored with games real quickly  depending on the game


----------



## Joeyyy (May 29, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> ouch yea im not good at writing what i see on a game   and belive me when i got my 360 i had only one game for it for 3 weeks  so i know what its like to play a game so much you get bored with it then again i get bored with games real quickly  depending on the game



yeah. The main subject that you should be good at for game testing is english.
and its not like you gotta playthrough the game over and over.  you gotta play through and like someone said above, find "cracks" and bugs.

my friends neighbor did it for testdrive offroad Wide Open (PS2)and it looked like hell.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 29, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> tru but because i play games constantly i know what would make them good the only problem is everyone likes diffrent types of games me id only make dragon games.
> 
> do you know how to fix code



Except that there's one magical word that keeps games from being made perfectly:

*DEADLINES.*

There is usually a certain window of time in which a game is needed to be completed for the publisher before it gets shut down. Having to pore over thousands and thousands of lines of code to find ONE LITTLE ERROR isn't exactly easy. 

My ability as a coder is very limited, seeing as my focus is the art aspect, but I have had to work on game code before, around 1000 lines, and the one thing that was keeping it from working was ONE MISSING CHARACTER. It took the entire dev team, 5 of us, all scrolling through the code, and making sure that we dotted the i's, and crossed the t's. And we were doing this within half an hour before the deadline when our game was to be submitted.

And let me tell you something; you aren't going to get very far making games involving only dragons.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Except that there's one magical word that keeps games from being made perfectly:
> 
> *DEADLINES.*
> 
> ...


  theres 2 words not 1  its DEADLINES and BUDGET


----------



## Kangamutt (May 29, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> theres 2 words not 1  its DEADLINES and BUDGET



Very true.

But a budget doesn't force you to have a game published in a limited time, forcing you to leave the bugs in.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Very true.
> 
> But a budget doesn't force you to have a game published in a limited time, forcing you to leave the bugs in.


 tru and from what i can guess is that the more ppl you have on your team the more you can get done right


----------



## Smelge (May 29, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> tru but because i play games constantly i know what would make them good the only problem is everyone likes diffrent types of games me id only make dragon games.



You should totally do this. It's one of those big lies that the gaming industry has. You don't need to know a programming language, you don't need to be good at art, you don't need to understand maths or physics or be able to write, as long as you like dragons.

That's all you need, and don't let anyone else tell you different. I believe in you.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> You should totally do this. It's one of those big lies that the gaming industry has. You don't need to know a programming language, you don't need to be good at art, you don't need to understand maths or physics or be able to write, as long as you like dragons.
> 
> That's all you need, and don't let anyone else tell you different. I believe in you.


  well thanks  i only want to make dragon games where the main character is a dragon weather it be a normal dragon or an Anthro Dragon because theres like none of those out there if there is someone let me know


----------



## Smelge (May 29, 2010)

I've always thought that what games need is more dragons.

Like my dream game is about a dragon who lives in a world of dragons. Nothing much really happens, because I don't know how to do any walk cycles or anything, so it'd just be static drawings of dragons. Anyway, they talk a lot and fuck a lot, and it sounds quite boring, but thats ok because they're dragons and inherently cool.

FUCK YEAH! DRAGONS! FUCKING!


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I've always thought that what games need is more dragons.
> 
> Like my dream game is about a dragon who lives in a world of dragons. Nothing much really happens, because I don't know how to do any walk cycles or anything, so it'd just be static drawings of dragons. Anyway, they talk a lot and fuck a lot, and it sounds quite boring, but thats ok because they're dragons and inherently cool.
> 
> FUCK YEAH! DRAGONS! FUCKING!


 no kidding you should see some of the stuff in my favs just click on the little paw under my name  id most likely creat a game with dragons mateing in it if i do become a designer i hope youd help with that


----------



## Smelge (May 29, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> no kidding you should see some of the stuff in my favs just click on the little paw under my name  id most likely creat a game with dragons mateing in it if i do become a designer i hope youd help with that



Oh yes, there is nothing more hot than dragons dicking things to death. We could make a little minigame where you're a small yet sexually active dragon, and there's dragon dicks coming at you from every direction, and you need to either dodge, suck or go ass-up. That would be totally hot and it has dragons and dragon dicks. I FUCKING LOVE DRAGONS DUED


----------



## Smelge (May 29, 2010)

To the OP, you need to learn about sarcasm. It gets used quite a lot around here.

Incidentally:



> so if there was a horny male dragon in front of you and he was asking  you to suck his dick would you do it



Not a good thing to PM to people, OP. Shame on you.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 29, 2010)

As a software engineer.. in the real world.. let me explain something.

If you hate video games.. then you might be a good coder for them.  If you like them, and you start coding for them, you'll end up hating them.  The average game programmer is in a career where anyone can get in.  You don't design as a coder, you just do what the fuck you're told to do.  Your mission one week might be to implement a score class that can be used as a base class for everyone else in the company's projects.  Your next mission might be to write unit tests on collision detection code.  The next week might have you debugging into the load/save file format.  

You're not going to play games.  You're going to be working on the deep logic and mathematics behind games, but it'd be like hanging up a picture while the house gets built around you.  You don't get a say.  You don't get creativity.  You get long hours, painful nights, POSSIBLY a line in the credits (but likely not, as most lower levels don't get that.)   After about five to seven years, you'll get to put the Senior on your title, if you're good, and you've been with the company that long.

For this job, you'll require at least a Bachelor of Sciences in computer science or something similar, and probably a few years test experience.  That's right, most gamedevs start out in the test lab, where you don't play games, you play a single part of a game 3000 times in one day, to detect any bugs/glitches/etc.  And then you have paperwork, oh the paperwork.  You will be required to be knowledgeable in mathematics at least through first year calculus.  

Your life will be mandatory overtime, and due to federal laws exempting coders from mandatory overtime, you won't get paid for it.  You'll get salary, and possibly three weeks of vacation, but likely two weeks.  You'll struggle to find when to take it, and you'll likely choose december.  But, of course, your company will have stuff going gold towards the end of November for the Christmas rush, so September through November will be black out dates.

This is a job.  And it can be fun, if you like it.. but it's also a job where there are thousands of kids just like you who want to do it.  They'll do it for lower prices on average, and then they'll burn out.  Instead of promotion, often times, they just lay off a team and hire a whole new one.

That's what GameDev is, in the real world.  Still got the stones for it?


----------



## Smelge (May 29, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> As a software engineer.. in the real world.. let me explain something.
> 
> If you hate video games.. then you might be a good coder for them.  If you like them, and you start coding for them, you'll end up hating them.  The average game programmer is in a career where anyone can get in.  You don't design as a coder, you just do what the fuck you're told to do.  Your mission one week might be to implement a score class that can be used as a base class for everyone else in the company's projects.  Your next mission might be to write unit tests on collision detection code.  The next week might have you debugging into the load/save file format.
> 
> ...



So no dragons then?


----------



## GraemeLion (May 29, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> So no dragons then?



*laughs*


----------



## sunandshadow (May 29, 2010)

Flash is a nice language to know if you want to work on smaller game projects - hobby projects or your own ideas, 2d webgames.  I worked with a flash programmer recently on a game I was creating the art for and I was amazed how much faster it was to make the game's features than it had been doing basically the same thing with C++.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> As a software engineer.. in the real world.. let me explain something.
> 
> If you hate video games.. then you might be a good coder for them. If you like them, and you start coding for them, you'll end up hating them. The average game programmer is in a career where anyone can get in. You don't design as a coder, you just do what the fuck you're told to do. Your mission one week might be to implement a score class that can be used as a base class for everyone else in the company's projects. Your next mission might be to write unit tests on collision detection code. The next week might have you debugging into the load/save file format.
> 
> ...


hey if i make my own game design company i get to do what i want  and from the way you say things you sound as if you know exactly
what it takes


----------



## GraemeLion (May 29, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> hey if i make my own game design company i get to do what i want  and from the way you say things you sound as if you know exactly
> what it takes



And where will you get the money to make your own company?


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> And where will you get the money to make your own company?


 id work my fucking ass off  that or win the lotto   but if neither of those help id go work for bioware they make some of the best games out there


----------



## Smelge (May 29, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> id work my fucking ass off  that or win the lotto   but if neither of those help id go work for bioware they make some of the best games out there



You're not listening.

You need some serious degrees to make it in a top company. Just working your ass off or winning the lotto means nothing if you can't do a line of code or draw anything or have any other skill actually useful to the company.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

tru but i learn quickly always have  all i need is the cash to get the game design stuff that i need to learn


----------



## GraemeLion (May 29, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> tru but i learn quickly always have  all i need is the cash to get the game design stuff that i need to learn



Look, I understand that you're excited and passionate.  It's not a matter of learning quickly.  Programming is dead simple in itself.  It's just a matter of a lot of work and a lot of money.    Especially gamedev, with its razor thin margins and high marketing costs.

It's good to have goals, and dreams, but you don't have a path to those goals that makes any sense.  

You're not going to go work at Bioware without at least a degree.  And when you do, you still might not.  They don't just hire anyone.   And aren't you listening?  Entry level game programmers don't make enough to start their own companies.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> Look, I understand that you're excited and passionate. It's not a matter of learning quickly. Programming is dead simple in itself. It's just a matter of a lot of work and a lot of money. Especially gamedev, with its razor thin margins and high marketing costs.
> 
> It's good to have goals, and dreams, but you don't have a path to those goals that makes any sense.
> 
> You're not going to go work at Bioware without at least a degree. And when you do, you still might not. They don't just hire anyone. And aren't you listening? Entry level game programmers don't make enough to start their own companies.


 iv been listening  heh still it is what i want to do


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

lol at Void leading on OP

Listen OP. If you wanna get anywhere in the games design industry, you gotta
a. get a degree, preferably in programming, as that's how most people enter the industry
b. be multi talented, ie. be able to draw, do 3d modelling, write code etc.
c. be able to do things flexibly, therefore not everything you are gonna work on is gonna involve dragons

And you wanna set up a game studio you say? Well good luck getting the capital to do it. Even if you do, I guarantee it's gonna close down in 5 years unless you get a good IP.

As GraemeLion says, it's good to have goals to work towards. But Bioware doesn't hire anyone with less than a degree, and even then they'd probably require you to have at least 5-10 years experience in the industry already. Most big companies are like that. 

If that still doesn't deter you, then good luck. You'll need it.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

I'd rather be a designer or a tester


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> lol at Void leading on OP
> 
> Listen OP. If you wanna get anywhere in the games design industry, you gotta
> a. get a degree, preferably in programming, as that's how most people enter the industry
> ...


 i relised already id have to be flexible but dragon games are what i want to make the most tho i also want to make a good Sci-fi game  and if you have links for downloads for learning code send em to me


----------



## Slyck (May 30, 2010)

Learn C and C++. C for low level controll and C++ for the more 'everyday' components.

Release your games for Linux and Windows. Those are the top two platforms right now with Mac third. (This only counts desktop PCs, not web servers or supercomputers -- those are almost exclusively Linux or BSD.)

The bonus of a Linux release is making booters (a LiveCD or DVD that directly starts your game allowing optimum tweaking the OS for performance that would otherwise effect the whole computer in other ways).

And it ads a certain degree of platform independence if coded right (just about everything runs Linux.).


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Learn C and C++. C for low level controll and C++ for the more 'everyday' components.
> 
> Release your games for Linux and Windows. Those are the top two platforms right now with Mac third. (This only counts desktop PCs, not web servers or supercomputers -- those are almost exclusively Linux or BSD.)
> 
> ...


um yikes  what is linux


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> um yikes  what is linux



You're in trouble if you don't know what Linux is, and in even more trouble that you had to post asking what it is without thinking to Google it first.

And sorry mate, can't help you with programming. I'm an artist, not a programmer. I've done two years in a games design course at uni, so I know what is needed for the industry, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Kayze (May 30, 2010)

I discuss programming below. as a comment to another poster. But about testing, it's playign games yes, but not as fun and actually can be a huge chore. As a tester you normally repeat the same parts of the game over, and over, and have to deal with highly buggy and incomplete versions, slowly making their way to be more stable on the 100th (not really, but a lot) time testing. Aside from having to play incomplete portions of games many many times, you also need to record everything you do. Your experience, the difficulty, any bugs in detail and how to reproduce the bug (what you did to trigger it). and as such, you also wanna play in ways to try and break a game, so you can test if it's stable.

It's not just playing a game all the way through once or twice or even three times... It's documentation, analyzing, extensive playing, and highly repetitive playing. It's a job, you make money, but it's also not a glarous one unless that stuff appeals to you.


GraemeLion said:


> As a software engineer.. in the real world.. let me explain something.
> 
> If you hate video games.. then you might be a good coder for them.  If you like them, and you start coding for them, you'll end up hating them.  The average game programmer is in a career where anyone can get in.  You don't design as a coder, you just do what the fuck you're told to do.  Your mission one week might be to implement a score class that can be used as a base class for everyone else in the company's projects.  Your next mission might be to write unit tests on collision detection code.  The next week might have you debugging into the load/save file format.
> 
> ...



It really just depends on mindset. Like, I do PHP programming and visuals, as well as being the end user. I love programming even if it frustrates me, cause the reward of problem solving and making something work from potentially nothing (scratch sometimes, though most already have a framework/system/engine/etc). It's fun to me, and so are the browsing experience and games. You get a whole new perspective as well when on the developing end, but that's sorta expected.

I'm glad you did post this though. The OP sounds like the typical "video games are fun, I wanna code my own!" as if it'll be as fun as playing them. Programming has it's fun and rewards, but it's far different than playing the game. That being, one is problem solving with formulas and syntax, and the other is entertainment. If you (the OP) haven't programmed before, you might wanna check out some beginner language like Python beforehand. Though in a school setting, you'd normally do that anyways. The Art Institutes have a 'visual game programming' program, not sure if it's any good though (I wasn't in the program).

As for the RL situation, yeah, that sucks :/ I'm mainly programming for person needs, as I've sorted hated the whole commercial employment part for reasons you've stated. I like just making stuff that I see as some type of innovation and works as I want it to within my vision. It's more fun and fulfilling that way.

Very awesome post, GraemeLion.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

Tighten up the graphics on level 3.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9840coJ3C8


----------



## JMAA (May 30, 2010)

Has anyone wondered how old is this DragonLover?
Maybe he can't get a degree because of his age.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 30, 2010)

JMAA said:


> Has anyone wondered how old is this DragonLover?
> Maybe he can't get a degree because of his age.



Well , he's 18. 

At least that's what he's told FA so he can view the cock.  My suspicions have him pegged at 14 though.  But , either way, the path doesn't really change due to age.


----------



## Nollix (May 30, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Oh yes, there is nothing more hot than dragons dicking things to death. We could make a little minigame where you're a small yet sexually active dragon, and there's dragon dicks coming at you from every direction, and you need to either dodge, suck or go ass-up. That would be totally hot and it has dragons and dragon dicks. I FUCKING LOVE DRAGONS DUED



Dude, he's probably autistic or something.



			
				Voidrunners said:
			
		

> Learn C and C++. C for low level controll and C++ for the more 'everyday' components.
> 
> Release your games for Linux and Windows. Those are the top two platforms right now with Mac third. (This only counts desktop PCs, not web servers or supercomputers -- those are almost exclusively Linux or BSD.)
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure C++ is the low-level one.


----------



## Aden (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> ouch yea im not good at writing



rly


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

hehe all of ya are not exacly far off i did post it that im 18 mostly just to veiw mature stuff but im really 17


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Dude, he's probably autistic or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 30, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Dude, he's probably autistic or something.


 
I submit that he suffers for a far more common and frequently curable medical condition called 'Being Seventeen Years Old'.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I submit that he suffers for a far more common and frequently curable medical condition called 'Being Seventeen Years Old'.


 hahaha i like you.  not all of my favs list mature stuff tho


----------



## Vintage (May 30, 2010)

Nollix said:


> I'm pretty sure C++ is the low-level one.



c is closer in abstraction to machine code than c++ is, so c is lower-level.


----------



## Nollix (May 30, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I submit that he suffers for a far more common and frequently curable medical condition called 'Being Seventeen Years Old'.



Not all seventeen-year-olds are complete retards.
*cough hack*


----------



## Kangamutt (May 30, 2010)

Kayze said:


> The Art Institutes have a 'visual game programming' program, not sure if it's any good though (I wasn't in the program).



Honestly, I'd stay the fuck away from AI. From what I've seen from the game art classes, (my professor taught at one of their campuses) they seem more concerned with just making things pretty, instead of teaching students what it's actually like to work in the industry. As well, I've had to help a graduate from there with his modeling. At first glance, this guy's stuff was nice-looking, but all it would be good for was rendering. Way too high poly count, and a shit ton of illegal geometry (everything MUST be made in polygons of 3 or 4 sides), and I had to go through and help him clean it up.
AI is a waste of money. Mostly teachers with no actual industry experience.

Also, OP, if you really want to be a programmer, *LEARN TO TYPE IN PROPER ENGLISH*. It develops good habits of not making any mistakes in programming. Computer language isn't as flexible as human language. If the word "are" were a function, you could NOT replace it with "r". YOU MUST HAVE PERFECT SYNTAX. Your ability to even type in your first language is a pretty good reflection on how you'd program: terribly. Especially your punctuation. Develop good habits right now.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Honestly, I'd stay the fuck away from AI. From what I've seen from the game art classes, (my professor taught at one of their campuses) they seem more concerned with just making things pretty, instead of teaching students what it's actually like to work in the industry. As well, I've had to help a graduate from there with his modeling. At first glance, this guy's stuff was nice-looking, but all it would be good for was rendering. Way too high poly count, and a shit ton of illegal geometry (everything MUST be made in polygons of 3 or 4 sides), and I had to go through and help him clean it up.
> AI is a waste of money. Mostly teachers with no actual industry experience.
> 
> Also, OP, if you really want to be a programmer, *LEARN TO TYPE IN PROPER ENGLISH*. It develops good habits of not making any mistakes in programming. Computer language isn't as flexible as human language. If the word "are" were a function, you could NOT replace it with "r". YOU MUST HAVE PERFECT SYNTAX. Your ability to even type in your first language is a pretty good reflection on how you'd program: terribly. Especially your punctuation. Develop good habits right now.


I will remember that and allthough i may be 17 i suck at spelling. Isent AI Artificial Intelligence it hasent been mentioned yet.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> i will remember that  and allthough i may be 17 i suck at spelling isent AI Artificial Intelligence  it hasent been mentioned yet



AI=Art Institute.

Quit with the B/S excuses.
You're just being lazy. Never paying attention in class, right?


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (May 30, 2010)

Assuming that OP isn't a troll...
Does the world really need more game programmers?


----------



## Kangamutt (May 30, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> Assuming that OP isn't a troll...
> Does the world really need more game programmers?



It isn't programmers. It's the designers. Being a programmer isn't glamourous at all. But the designer is a different story. Everyone and their grandma thinks they have the next big idea. That's where the overabundance is.

And I highly doubt OP is a troll.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> AI=Art Institute.
> 
> Quit with the B/S excuses.
> You're just being lazy. Never paying attention in class, right?


 First off im homeschooled. Second i often just dont care but what you said i guess i should start careing


----------



## Ratte (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> First off im homeschooled.



It shows.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Ratte said:


> It shows.


 go away all those cigarets of yours are clouding your mind


----------



## Kangamutt (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> First off im homeschooled. Second i often just dont care but what you said i guess i should start careing



Once again, bullshit excuses.

You come to a crossroads in yon dungeon. The door slams behind you. Obvious exits are:

1. Keep up with your excuses and go nowhere else but to abject disappointment.

2. Find something more to the abilities you have now.

3. Actually start buckling down and learning, striving to meet your goal.

What wouldst thou do?


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Once again, bullshit excuses.
> 
> You come to a crossroads in yon dungeon. The door slams behind you. Obvious exits are:
> 
> ...


  3 thats what i`ll do


----------



## Ratte (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> go away all those cigarets of yours are clouding your mind



Funny, I actually don't smoke.

At least I know how to use simple punctuation, avoid run-on sentences, and spell "cigarette" correctly.  It's not hard.

Looking forward to your agelock.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Funny, I actually don't smoke.
> 
> At least I know how to use simple punctuation, avoid run-on sentences, and spell "cigarette" correctly. It's not hard.
> 
> Looking forward to your agelock.


 shut up  if i get age locked so what its temporary. oh and mind your own dang business


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> shut up  if i get age locked so what its temporary. oh and mind your own dang business


Mind your own business? You're posting in a public forum.


----------



## Ratte (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> shut up  if i get age locked so what its temporary. oh and mind your own dang business



You're posting on a public forum.  If you want us to mind our own business, don't post yours.  It's not rocket science.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 30, 2010)

-grabs popcorn- Please keep this going.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're posting on a public forum.  If you want us to mind our own business, don't post yours.  It's not rocket science.


you arnt even talking about being a programmer or anything if you dont have something good to contribute to this thread get off


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 30, 2010)

Uh......"Hey Kylie can i haz popcorn?"


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 30, 2010)

inb4 shit gets funnier


----------



## Zontar (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17...if you want to program game engines, I hope you can do basic algebra, calc, and trig. You don't sound quite up to the task for some odd reason, just sayin'.


----------



## garoose (May 30, 2010)

Zontar said:


> DragonLover17...if you want to program game engines, I hope you can do basic algebra, calc, and trig. You don't sound quite up to the task for some odd reason, just sayin'.


 
Maybe it's his grammar.......


----------



## Ratte (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> you arnt even talking about being a programmer or anything if you dont have something good to contribute to this thread get off



The only thing happening here is you're proving that you're unable to perform the career you've made this thread about.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're posting on a public forum.  If you want us to mind our own business, don't post yours.  It's not rocket science.


..didn't I just say that


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 30, 2010)

The only way to be a true game programmer is to watch this whole video 13 times.

[yt]y6PbUysY4Js[/yt]


----------



## Ratte (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..didn't I just say that



Hadn't seen it when I posted it.  <3

Rerail this fucker.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 30, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Rerail this fucker.



Inb4 porn dump....should I?


----------



## Shiroka (May 30, 2010)

_"I'm going to make video games for a living"_

God I love that line. Because usually (read: always) those who say that think that making games = playing them. Everyone I know who's said that line went in comp sci to give it a try and gave up after a month top because they had to code and/or that it didn't have anything to do with RPG Maker.

Also, "learning fast" is not good enough. It never is. 90% of all applicants to programming jobs don't know how to code but "learn fast", and this is what you end up with. Don't be a statistic.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Hadn't seen it when I posted it.  <3
> 
> Rerail this fucker.


I forgive you then :3

Ok then um, pay attention in your math classes especially if you want to be a programmer


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> _"I'm going to make video games for a living"_
> 
> God I love that line. Because usually (read: always) those who say that think that making games = playing them. Everyone I know who's said that line went in comp sci to give it a try and gave up after a month top because they had to code and/or that it didn't have anything to do with RPG Maker.
> 
> Also, "learning fast" is not good enough. It never is. 90% of all applicants to programming jobs don't know how to code but "learn fast", and this is what you end up with. Don't be a statistic.


_"I'm going to make video games for a living". i already know that making them and playing them are completely diffrent_


----------



## Shiroka (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> _"I'm going to make video games for a living". i already know that making them and playing them are completely diffrent_



Well thank god for that.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Music composers in video games make more than programmers


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Music composers in video games make more than programmers


 really i never new that


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> really i never new that


It's true

I had to look this up for a web page project in school


----------



## GraemeLion (May 30, 2010)

Well, that's because so many people want to be game  coders.  Not many want to be professional musicians.  Therefore, when you are a pro musician and you sell your music to a game company, there is very little competition.  

And to the person who said "Game designers" , there's no such role.  It's all just product managers/marketers running things through focus groups.  MAYBE, at the top, there are some idea guys, but they got to be idea guys after years of being codemonkeys.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> And to the person who said "Game designers" , there's no such role.  It's all just product managers/marketers running things through focus groups.  MAYBE, at the top, there are some idea guys, but they got to be idea guys after years of being codemonkeys.


Designers create characters and other such art concepts, some actually do the computer graphics and such


----------



## Apollo (May 30, 2010)

Oh hi there, I can't multiply without a calculator and can code since I was in fourth grade.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 30, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> And to the person who said "Game designers" , there's no such role.  It's all just product managers/marketers running things through focus groups.  MAYBE, at the top, there are some idea guys, but they got to be idea guys after years of being codemonkeys.



Of course there's no such role as a "designer". I'm talking in-general concept/character/environment/texture artists; the visual stuff. That and design in the idea of designing the gameplay and such. Those are the more glamourous jobs in the industry, because it's what everyone sees the most, and everyone thinks they have an amazing idea to pitch, be it a character, environment, or game story.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Designers create characters and other such art concepts, some actually do the computer graphics and such



Much of this is now done by committee, and focus groups, and what not.  There are high level art concepts, but in most cases at major companies, the artists are told what to do, and the high level concept comes from the project manager   with consultation of the product manager and marketing, with a small input from sales.

The concept of a "video game designer" is not really what people think it is.  At very most, a designer will be responsible for taking a rigid set of specs and creating a graphical rendition.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 30, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Of course there's no such role as a "designer". I'm talking in-general concept/character/environment/texture artists; the visual stuff. That and design in the idea of designing the gameplay and such. Those are the more glamourous jobs in the industry, because it's what everyone sees the most, and everyone thinks they have an amazing idea to pitch, be it a character, environment, or game story.



Theres a very famous line in software engineering, writing, and a whole bevy of "creative fields" that require a ton of work.

Ideas are cheap, and quite nearly free.  Skills to produce those ideas are what are essential.  Even the "glamour boys" have high technical aptitudes and had been coding for a good while.  

You have to have a skill to do something other than be the "idea guy."  The only exception to that rule is if you have the money to hire your technical elements.  Many people go to India to outsource things like ipod app development due to the fact that it's far cheaper , and that type of idea guy run business does exist.

(If curious about that, read Tim Ferriss' 4HWW)


----------



## Kangamutt (May 30, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> Theres a very famous line in software engineering, writing, and a whole bevy of "creative fields" that require a ton of work.
> 
> Ideas are cheap, and quite nearly free.  Skills to produce those ideas are what are essential.  Even the "glamour boys" have high technical aptitudes and had been coding for a good while.
> 
> ...



Oh trust me, I know tons about the outsourcing. The people that suffered the most was the animation industry, especially the 2-D stuff at the end of the 1990's. Most of that is all "follow the reference sheet", so there's no reall skill required in that anyway, save for being a human copy machine. I could see smaller operations like app devolopment perhaps outsorucing, but from what I've been told by people in major game dev houses, it's been pretty much a total failure, models came back improperly done, and were pretty much scrapped entirely. So it all pretty much stays in-house.

And while there is influence by things such as marketing and sales & whatnot (I mean, hey, what's the point if it isn't going to sell, right?), much of the houses still work in collaborative environments, where members of the team can come up with ideas for it on various levels, and still not breach the basic idea of the game, as dictated by the up-tops. There's a lot more room for creativity in making a video game inside a major studio, than it is in a major animation studio. 

But to bring it back to the initial point: I agree very strongly. Ideas are nothing without technical skill. If it weren't like that, I wouldn't be busting my ass studying level/environment art & design, and spending my summer break still working on my project.


----------



## Shiroka (May 30, 2010)

Say, come to think of it, OP; why are you posting about it here? I mean, I suppose you want help on the matter, about how to get started, but this is the computer related section of a furry website, not exactly the best place to learn about the craft... unless you want to make a game that involves making tender love to small woodland animals.

Anyway, I'm in a good mood tonight so here; http://www.emanueleferonato.com/2006/10/29/flash-game-creation-tutorial-part-1/

For now that's all you need to know. Have fun!


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Say, come to think of it, OP; why are you posting about it here? I mean, I suppose you want help on the matter, about how to get started, but this is the computer related section of a furry website, not exactly the best place to learn about the craft... unless you want to make a game that involves making tender love to small woodland animals.
> 
> Anyway, I'm in a good mood tonight so here; http://www.emanueleferonato.com/2006/10/29/flash-game-creation-tutorial-part-1/
> 
> For now that's all you need to know. Have fun!


 thanks for the link


----------



## Carenath (May 31, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> shut up  if i get age locked so what its temporary. oh and mind your own dang business


With an attitude like yours, an age-lock might be the least of your worries.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 31, 2010)

Carenath said:


> With an attitude like yours, an age-lock might be the least of your worries.


 a little to late with that post  already got the dang age-lock though i knew it would happen at some point


----------



## GraemeLion (May 31, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> a little to late with that post  already got the dang age-lock though i knew it would happen at some point



(Shh.  See the names in bold? Those are moderators.  See the ones in Green?  Those are admins/owners.  What he's saying is that you may just be on the way to being banned.  Since subtlety doesn't seem to be your strong suit, I'll just right out and say it.  And, since you admit you lied, you might end up getting that ban extended to FA, too.)


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 31, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> (Shh. See the names in bold? Those are moderators. See the ones in Green? Those are admins/owners. What he's saying is that you may just be on the way to being banned. Since subtlety doesn't seem to be your strong suit, I'll just right out and say it. And, since you admit you lied, you might end up getting that ban extended to FA, too.)


   thanks but i doubt it cause im not gonna be on the forums for awhile gotta go vist my aunt for a couple weeks


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Exactly what is an age lock?


----------



## Aden (May 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Exactly what is an age lock?



Being locked out of viewing adult content since the subject is under 18.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Exactly what is an age lock?


 agelock  it locks the veiw mature content setting to no and makes it so you cant veiw any of the mature content until you can prove that your 18 by a drivers license or a proper ID


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 31, 2010)

hey guys sorry if iv had an attitude iv been feeling down until this morning


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Aden said:


> Being locked out of viewing adult content since the subject is under 18.


Ohh duh, I should have known that >.>

I thought we were talking about the forums, not the mainsite


----------



## GraemeLion (May 31, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> agelock  it locks the veiw mature content setting to no and makes it so you cant veiw any of the mature content until you can prove that your 18 by a drivers license or a proper ID



Actually, occasionally with people who intentionally lie about their age, they keep the age lock a little longer than 18 .


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> Actually, occasionally with people who intentionally lie about their age, they keep the age lock a little longer than 18 .


But in most cases, don't they just suspend the person's account


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But in most cases, don't they just suspend the person's account


 well i havent been suspended and i dont plan on it either im going to help creat a story with my friend Ryusho so im going to be careful


----------



## Takun (Jun 1, 2010)

Having written many tests for programs after my first year in Computer Science I do not envy video game testers.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 1, 2010)

not fun, but it's money. i know a guy who got laid off his tester gig a couple of months ago. he wasn't enthusiastic about it by any means, but it wasn't the worst thing in the world. even a shitty job can put ideas in your head.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Before you consider what occupation you want, OP, I suggest you learn how to use basic English in a manner the most of us here can comprehend.

TL;DR For fuck's sake, at least put a period somewhere in your run-on sentences.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 1, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> just like my title says id like to become a video game designer or even a tester  i dont have artistic skill and not much computer skills but i learn quickly



Wrong Place?

Don't tell furries, they will want you to make a game where you yiff the fuck out of other animals.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 1, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Wrong Place?
> 
> Don't tell furries, they will want you to make a game where you yiff the fuck out of other animals.



That's exactly what OP wanted to make.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> That's exactly what OP wanted to make.


Because people make SO much money animating dragons fucking each other.


----------

